# My new dusty skeleton



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I decided to try a different corpsing technique this year:

  

(clicky)

It's liquid nails mashed all over a bucky, then spray-painted black, then webbed, then dusted with grey and white spray paint. Then my usual hot-glue & LED eyes.

I modded the bucky first though, by replacing the skull with one of the skeleton-store 2-piece skulls, so that it wouldn't have the cranial cut. The skull is held onto the shaft with a wooden ball, allowing the head to flop around slightly and rotate freely, and the jaw is wired on to flop freely. Thus he can more easily be posed in "dead" positions.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

That looks great.. I love it .. gives it that i have been sitting in a dusty attic for years look


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Now THAT I like!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Creepy and Awesome!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's very handsome.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Looks great! Add that to the list for next year for sure.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Cool, dude.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it

great job..


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love it! I'm kinda partial to the dry look myself. Those are the kind you always find chained to the walls in the old dungeon cells. Sweet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I like that better than regular corpsing. Great job. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YSE NB !!...I like the dry also...nice work


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Here's another shot in different lighting, and the eyes turned off:

 (clicky)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What type of web did you use?
I like the new look. well done.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

It's just regular stretchy cobweb stuff from Spirit. I stretched it somewhat thin, then went over it with some diluted elmer's glue with a paintbrush to get it to hold together. Turned out pretty well.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

totally outside the box, great job.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

